# Need advise on buying a canned food???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Haloo guys as the title I need some advise on buying a canned for my boy. Which one do you guys recommended?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The Whole Dog Journal recommends these:Blue Buffalo,Canidae,Fromm,Merrick,Natural balance,spots stew,and wellness. Many others, but this list should give you some ideas.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I read a research that saying some of these brands are contain ingredients from China so I have a concern about it. The only brands I know that doesnt contain any China ingredients are Fromm, Merrick and Wellness. The problem is my boy have so many animal protein allergy so I need to pick something that is only have single animal protein so it would be better.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

What about Hound and Gatos? Did you guys have experience with this brand?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard of them. Read the label! Who makes it? Read the google about it. Get the ingredients and see what the 'food advisor' says about it. Good luck.

I do think that if the food listed above is from the whole dog journal it has been given a thorough break down of every thing in it! They have a super vigilant person/s that do an annual review of most of the dog foods on the market.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok i will go do some research on the one I mention above. I read their website they saying they only use quality US meats.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Eagle Pack is a good brand that has excellent knowledge of their ingredients, and tends to be a little cheaper than many of the other brands mentioned.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

You guys might want to check out the list in this site.

Most commercial dog Food & supplements from China | Essentially Dogs


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I like Hound & Gato. Decent food, simple ingredients. I avoid Blue Buffalo, Merrick, and Natural Balance at all cost - none are companies that I trust. 

Are you planning to feed only canned, or is this a supplement? That will make a difference as to what I can suggest


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Five Star Wet Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

MMS said:


> I like Hound & Gato. Decent food, simple ingredients. I avoid Blue Buffalo, Merrick, and Natural Balance at all cost - none are companies that I trust.
> 
> Are you planning to feed only canned, or is this a supplement? That will make a difference as to what I can suggest


Oh I just feed as a supplement like once in a three months. I dont always feed my boy canned because he takes a long time to finish the whole can which is almost a week. I cant give him too much on each meal because he will vomit so I just mix a little with the kibble on each meal. I just bought a Merrick lil plate and I mix with the kibble for him on dinner tonight. The reason I bought lil plate is the size is very small and it doesnt have the natural caramel color in the ingredients. So Hound and Gato is also a good brand and all of their ingredients are from the local US?


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Their website suggests that their meats are all US based. Nearly all vitamins and minerals come from china - no matter what product they're in (this is true for human food as well). 

Some other brands I like are Wild Calling (for more exotic protein sources) and Zignature. Both H&G and Wild Calling have smaller cans available - they're typically sold as cat food, but the recipes are similar enough that it won't cause any harm, especially if you're only using it supplementally.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh what about Acana and orijen kibble? My boy is on Acana dry kibble and many of the orijen freeze dried treats.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Acana and Orijen are great. Some dogs can find them too rich, and get loose stools. But quality wise, they're among my favorites. They are definitely in my kibble rotation


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

My boy is doing great with the Acana single or the regional. Is Acana mineral and supplement ingredients come from China too?


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

As far as I know all vitamin and mineral supplements come from china


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG!!! So only raw food from the butcher that doeant contain any China minerals and supplement?


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't think ALL supplements are from China. Even if some are only available from China, there are companies that do their research and get good products then test them before putting them in the food. As someone else said, you have to have some trust in the company you are buying from, but I wouldn't worry overly much.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> OMG!!! So only raw food from the butcher that doeant contain any China minerals and supplement?


You could. Many people feed raw. But that's not what I was getting at. If it's that big of a concern for you, you would also have to make sure you grew/raised all your own food as well. The vitamins and mineral supplements in dog food are the same ones that are put into the food you eat. It's not something to be overly concerned about.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Well thats true lol. I usually avoid food that is made in China or ingredients that imported from China as long as i can. I just email Acana to ask them about the source for the supplement. They said all their supplements came from ingredients themselves, rather than synthetic supplementation. If vitamins are required in the food to meet AAFCO regulations, we source from the US, Germany, and Switzerland. The suppliers in these countries adhere to ISO 9001 as well as FAMI QS quality designations to ensure the quality of the finished product. Their certifications confirm that the vitamins and minerals are not outsourced.


----------

